# Andrae Cycle I inherited..I know nothing about it..help, anybody?



## sboxford (Oct 24, 2011)

I have found very little info about this bike, except the company was short lived as a bicycle manufacturer out of Milwaukee. It was my husband's Grandfather's and we beleive he was the original owner.  It seems to be in very good condition given it's age and from what I have seen on the few sites I have visited.  I cannot tell what is original, but I'm guessing most of it. Hope my picture attached properly.  I have loads of photos.  thanks,  Sue


----------



## axsepul (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice bike. Can we see the headbadge


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks to be 1900 or earlier, check the Wheelmen site out. Here is the link. Of course it looks like you might have found this already.
http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections...sults.asp?whichpage=3&pagesize=50&alphachar=A


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 24, 2011)

I know of an Andrae family member. I don't know what he could tell you, but feel free to shoot me an email and I will give you his email address.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Can we see some more up close detailed pictures?*

I have a bike I've been trying to identify that is very similar. Can you post some detailed shots of this bicycle? Headbadge, rear forks...

Thank You.


----------



## sboxford (Oct 25, 2011)

*The Andrae*

I found the ergonomic saddle fascinating...it's like a Terry ergo.  Used to ride a lot (new fangled bikes tho) and I remember when the ergo's were coming out.  This one has the #57 on the flap near the nose.   There is no name badge, just the name on the seat tube.  The spelling of the name is unique to the Andrae Cycle Works Co.  I will try to attach more pics..I'm not so good at this.  I might have to  get better photos of seat stays.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 25, 2011)

*This really helps me!!!!*

My racer is so similar that I think it may be an Andrae also....

Exciting...Thank you, 

more photos???


----------



## axsepul (Oct 25, 2011)

nice pics. does the chain have a brand. it looks like a diamond but it has the diamond designs cut out. 
you said no headbadge? one can be created to your liking
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18972-Headbadges


----------



## sboxford (Oct 25, 2011)

*block chain*

The wooden rims are in good shape with only one area showing any delaminating and it is very  moderate. There is enough paint left on the rims to only hint at the wood base.  You can still see the pin stripping and an oval label that I cannot read on one of the rims.  A paint or stain was splashed across the rims.   One spoke wire is missing on one wheel but the nipple is there, with two moderately bent spokes on the other wheel.  28” Giant Panda tires have areas that are dry and cracked, but still intact and have like new tread on them.   Block chain, intact, joining pieces have a diamond cutout.   I wonder what the head badge looks like?  I've seen a logo in an ad.  Handle bars are not a drop style=quite upright. I will take more photos.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Some Similarities?*


----------



## sboxford (Oct 26, 2011)

*similarities*












Your pedals are much nicer looking.  My saddle is different.  It has the #76 (not 57 as previously stated) on the flap near the nose.  Here are some comp photos.  The seat and chain stays look alike.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 26, 2011)

*I'm thinking same maker...*

Too many similarities, I think they are from the same maker for sure. I wish mine had those adjusters, cool. I think your bars and stem are later items? What is the distance between the holes for the headbadge on your machine?


----------



## sboxford (Oct 27, 2011)

*similar,all right*

The badge holes are spaced  2 3/4" on  center.  I have a couple of links to google books that have some info.  Terry Andrae (son of Julius) was a famous racing cyclist. They had a bike shop that was a gathering place for enthusiasts.   I found a World's Fair poster for Raliegh that lists this shop as a vendor for their bikes. I'll give you some links:

http://books.google.com/books?id=Hn...-PA11#v=onepage&q=julius andrae cycle&f=false

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=a1MaAAAAIBAJ&sjid=qyYEAAAAIBAJ&pg=6768,868662

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=qloxAAAAIBAJ&sjid=giAEAAAAIBAJ&pg=5158,7046451

What fun!!!


----------



## sboxford (Oct 27, 2011)

*serial#23757*

Oh, I forgot to include the serial # stamped under bottom bracket


----------



## axsepul (Oct 29, 2011)

here is some info i found

http://www.terminalandrae.com/companyHistory.asp

http://muskokabookhouse.com/product...upplies-catalog-112-by-julius-andrae-sons-co/

http://www.oldphoneworks.com/julius-andrae-sons-badge.html

and the holy grail make sure you are seated when you open the next link

http://mysinglespeed.com/forum/rydjors-bike-collection


----------



## sboxford (Oct 29, 2011)

*No kidding!*

You were right on..the holy grail. I see the difference in handle bars.  I'm in the northern third of the Minnesota.  I look forward to trying to get to 
Austin to check this out.  Thanks!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 29, 2011)

*I'd love to get more photos*

I would love to be able to see this bicycle in person, or get better, more detailed shots. Between yours, and now this one, wow, I know WAY more than I did last week. I can now see remnants of the seat tube lettering: "Andrae" on my frame. Amazing!


----------



## axsepul (Nov 2, 2011)

check out the headbadge

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18972-Headbadges/page4


----------

